# tc3 bmi chassis



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

considering getting a bmi chassis for my tc3..

any comments,

accessorys needed with it ?

set up help

thanks in advance


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

If you need their top brace, let me know. I have a brand new one in the package that I never used. A lot of folks were just running that with the stock TC3 graphite tub chassis.

-Rich


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

RC NUT , 
Talk to Tim Stamper , he was at the track last nite , not racing . He runs BMI TC3 , he can answer any ? you may have . Barry Z is also running the BMI TC3/4 , you saw how fast he was last night . PM me if you need Stampers #
Bob Cates


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

theres a guy on rctech protc3,jason...he says he is the designer is that true
do i get it from him or does stamper sell them ?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yep, as far as I know, Jason is the owner and designer of BMI.

-Rich


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Yes Pro TC3 ( Jason )is the owner of BMI , his main business is machining parts for NASA , and the aerospace industry , so his work is top notch , his new chassis are cut to accept the larger cells , and don't need to have the edges sanded , just seal em with CA and go ! I will tell Tim you are interested , he can hook you up or you can order thru their website , www.bmiracing.com which Tim is web designer . You need to call and talk to someone to order , I don't think paypal is up yet . Later Bob NUT , empty your PM box .............


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

i have been checking them out, i like the blue carbon..


----------



## motrcitygearhead (Nov 29, 2001)

Im currantly running a BMI TC4 and I must say it was the cleanest
well made chassis I have ever seen.Battery slots come chamfered
and all the edges where very,very smooth. The best part that it
changed the whole driving attitude of the car.Excellent


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

If anyone has any questions or wants to see the car in person, just let me know.

RcNut, I had one of my spare cars with me on tuesday, I wish I would have known that you were interested then.

The last time I talked to Jason about color availability, I believe that Blue was very scarce and expensive. I don't know if he will be able to get it to cut it. I'll probably give him a call this weekend, so i'll ask him.

I have been driving a BMI TC3 for about a year now and all I can say is that I have tried the other newer cars out there and they don't impress me one bit. I really liked my traditional tub chassis tc3, and this one is a huge improvement over the stock kit.

Let me know if you guys want to see any of the kits. I sent out my '05 kit to someone, but I have the BMI 12th scale, TC4, Mi2 and TC3 kits sittin around at home.

Tim


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

If any one is interested, I might have a TC3 BMI Red chassis for sale with alot of parts. It's only been run a few times


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks For All The Help Guys!


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Hey RCNUT,
You got an E-Mail


----------

